# Frontlines Fuel of War Crash



## PoonTatLeun (Oct 9, 2007)

Okay, so I just bought this game, and I've already got problems. The problem is that after the loading screen(not the screen before the main menu, but the one when starting a single player campaign mission) the game just crashes. I tried multiplayer, and was able to load it up for a few seconds before it crashed. 

I've searched for previous posts but didn't find anything.

PS I've done their suggestion for the sound crash, nothing. I've also installed the 1.01 hot fix. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ghost112312 (Jul 11, 2008)

i have the same problem, just later on in the game, when you drive a humvee at the end of the first mission. there is a fork in the road, and if you take either branch it quits - i've tried replacing the game several times, but there is the same problem over and over again. 
It might be the Ageia Phyx Card though.


----------



## PoonTatLeun (Oct 9, 2007)

That sounds like you need to patch it to me. GO to their website, they should have the patches there.

PS I fixed mine by re-installing a few times, applying the patch, and applying the sound fix a few times. Some random mix of that fixed my problems, just in case there's anyone else this can help.


----------

